# Deltas new saw at Lowes



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I was in Lowes last night, and they were assembling a new delta saw, it look like something to go against the Ridgid 4512, it is also on there web site for $599.00


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

In looking at it online it looks a lot and is very similar to the Ridgid down to the motor. the fence on the Delta looks like a bit of an upgrade.


<EDIT Jan 28>
In person it looks nothing at all like a ridgid. It has the same motor as my porter cable bandsaw. and the cast iron table pieces look very very small.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It doesn't look to me to share the ridgid or craftsman architecture. And....I think we just found out why there were t2 fence shortages. That looks like one heck of a nice saw for the money.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

What's the model of the Delta saw?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

CaptainMarvel said:


> What's the model of the Delta saw?


36-725

http://www.lowes.com/pd_510897-52010-36-725_4294639626__?productId=50081568&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1¤tURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## evilrick (Dec 8, 2013)

And here it is on Delta's site . . .

http://www.deltamachinery.com/products/table-saws/item/36-725-2


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I am glad to see some new products coming from Delta. I hope this means they are getting back on track, in both product development and more importantly, stocking parts for older machines. This looks like a decent saw from first glances. I wonder if Ryan is right and this is where all the T2 fences have been going. I still want to get a T2 some day and hope that their supply is being replenished.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

If you look close at the pictures on lowes site it looks like the front rail is split and on a t2 the rails aren't split. Hope I didn't disappoint anyone with that little bit of information.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The fence could still be the T2 fence....I assume they split the rails to make shipping affordable.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you get one....*



Paarker said:


> If you look close at the pictures on lowes site it looks like the front rail is split and on a t2 the rails aren't split. Hope I didn't disappoint anyone with that little bit of information.


Make a hardwood block that fits snuggly in the two rails to keep them from shifting. No one will know or care if it works/slides across without a "hic up". Maybe file the ends a bit to get a small chamfer also..... :blink:


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

They were assembling it on Friday, so maybe Monday I get a time to stop at lowes and check it out, don't need a saw for now, my Ridgid 4512 is fine.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

The problem with split rails isn't the interface between the 2 having a bump, but the pieces not being perfectly in-line/in-plane. When that happens you can only make one side of the split rail perpendicular to the mitre slots/blade. And once your fence straddles or crosses the joint connecting the split rail, it will no longer be in perpendicular alignment.

Typically not a problem for most people who don't use the fence to the left of the blade. Can show up when you're doing a close cut to the blade as the split-rail joint is normally right at the blade. If your split rail does this, you have to disconnect and reconnect until you get them perfectly in-line. Then you can worry about the "bump".


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I checked one of my local lowes yesterday for this machine, apparently they don't have it in stock yet. i also wanted to check out the kobalt portable boasting belt drive they show online, but its not in stock either.
Im very curious how identical the fence on the new delta is to the T2, if i decided to swap out the craftsman 113. im currently running might just swap its T2 over to the delta. (now trying to mentally count how many saws this T2 has called home lol).


----------



## LonewolfZ (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone have any more information about this? Just saw it last night and while it looked good I wanted to see if anyone had actually gotten to use one.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No ones posted that they've bought one. From the onset, it appears to be a pretty potent r4512 fighter


----------



## LonewolfZ (Jan 2, 2014)

I realize that weight doesnt always equate to quality by any means.

But the 60 pound difference between this and the R4512 / 21833 is interesting. 

Looking to buy a new saw in this category


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

While I agree that more weight doesn't necessarily equate to better quality I wonder if it might equate to greater stability thus safety.

I have a craftsman bench top on a factory stand that I use in the field. It wants to tip away from me when I feed longer stock and can't place my foot on the bottom rail of the stand.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm curious if the weight difference is really 60lbs, where is the extra coming from? That's a lot of weight.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The bottom stand difference is probably 15 pounds.....I too wonder where the rest is. I'd wonder if that's wrong on the weights 

The t2 fence should be a great benefit to this saw.....


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like a direct competitor of r4512. Fence looks better than on r4512 but it also has split rails. Imho it's not good. Split rails is one of the reasons why I want to by Vega Pro for my r4512. 

Also I noticed that spec says 2.5 inch dust port. Imho it is also disadvantage. Shop vac cannot move big air volume that a table saw needs. I would expect to have issues with dust on Delta. 

Other specs are same as for r4512.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Stopped down and took a closer look tonight. 

The saw is lighter due to extensive use of aluminum underneath....now before that turns anyone off....the aluminum castings were heavy pieces....

The machining looks pretty good inside, good fit and finish...and the top steel wings are nice. 


The 2.5 inch dust port is a shroud around the blade....so dust collection should be excellent. 


The fence is indeed virtually the same as a t2, but with split rails...which fit nice and were as straight as could be. 



All in all....it looks like a decent saw for the money. 

Here's a few shots through the elevation wheel slot.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryan did you happen to see the gears that connect the control cranks to the elevation/tilt rods? i know one issue of the porter cable contractors saws was that these were plastic.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

They appeared to be metal, but it was hard to access to check.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

I think they're just visible in the top picture. Situated at 90 degrees to each other. I'm sure they'd be metal. Surely they would be. I was in Lowe's tonight and flipped over their new Kobalt portable saw and it had a set that looked just like what's shown in the top picture and they were beefy metal also. That's just a $280 saw. I can't imagine the Delta being twice more and being lesser made.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

There was one set up in my local Lowe's yesterday evening, but I was in a hurry and didn't stop and look at it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Hope they put out a decent saw.
It's a shame it looks more like a folding beach cart, than a piece of machinery!


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Ughh the color scheme is terrible. Who chose that superman blue?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess it's all perspective. I thought the colors were pretty cool looking.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

I know someone who says they aren't impressed with it. I was though, but what do I know. Never had a saw like that before. I'd be glad to have that in my shop. I like the colors too.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> I know someone who says they aren't impressed with it. I was though, but what do I know. Never had a saw like that before. I'd be glad to have that in my shop. I like the colors too.


I think it's a matter of perspective. I wouldn't trade my saw for it....but my saw was nearly twice the price. It depends on what your comparing it to....sitting next to a unisaw....it looks like junk. Sitting next to a ryobi table top saw....it looks like a finely crafted tool....


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I just looked at it again. Sitting on the concrete floor with the wheels retracted, it was not solid. Kinda rickety actually. Obviously, not near as heavy as a cabinet saw.

The split fence had a small gap - maybe 1/16th inch and the fence bumped when it crossed. This could have been due to Joe Shmo that assembled it.

The fence was no where near the caliber of the Shop Fox on my Grizzly 1023, which is the only thing I can compare it to at the moment.

Table top is cast iron with two stamped metal wings. It looks to me like a router table would fit in between the rails nicely.

My thinking is if someone bought it and replaced the fence with the Vega Pro 40 fence, they would have a nice machine. I had the Vega on an old Craftsman and it was wonderful.

That is all. I didn't look at any other features on the saw.
Hope this helps folks considering it.
Mike


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The fence body itself looks to be identical to the delta t2 fence. As to the two piece rail, not ideal but the competitor saw (ridgid 4512) has a 2 piece rail as well. The rail on the one here was perfectly aligned, however if It was me I'd spend the 30 or 40 buck for a new piece of aluminum or steel tube and replace it with a single piece. 

The whole saw isn't as nice a your 1023....but it's half the price so it better not be as nice or grizzly is ripping people off.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I looked at this saw at our Lowes. I thought it looked rickety too. It could be how they set it up, in fact I am sure that has to be some of it. It was wobbly, the fence locked down, but I could move it easily with side pressure. The wings were stamped steel and didn't inspire confidence. The look of the saw with the tubular legs was hideous. I wasn't impressed at that price. Gonna stick to my Rigid 3660 until I can afford something better.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd still be worried about the aluminum underneath. Regardless of how beefy, it just wears much faster if it's used in the trunnions and other moving parts.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Deleted. Wrong thread to post in. Sorry.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

They finally set one up at a Lowe's near me and I looked at it yesterday. I didn't seem at all unstable so I guess that depends on who set it up. If I gave it a good shove I could move it. The tubular frame mounts on wheels on the left and two large rubber pads on the right. There is also a single-wheel lift mechanism in the right so you can push a pedal and the saw will lift off the pads to be wheeled around. 

I got one flash picture of the undersides:










Bill


----------



## LonewolfZ (Jan 2, 2014)

The more I look at this saw, the more that I don't think I want to be someone new on the block trying it. 

It being much lighter weight than the 21833 and R4512, just rubs me the wrong way. 

The 21833 is also almost $150 cheaper. 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/ProductOptionDisplayView?addToCartBtn=true&variant=0&PRODUCT_OPTIONS_RECOMMENDATIONS=true&orderId=627171242&UnitNumber=&cName=Bench+%26+Stationary+Power+Tools&itemAdd=true&atc=PDP%3AHL3&vNameString=Automotive&c_url=tools-bench-stationary-power-tools&catalogId=12605&OneClickExpressCheckout=&partNumber=&isSYWMax=null&catIdsAdded=%5B41900244%5D&sName=Table+Saws&returnURL=&ffm_1=&vName=Tools&nextPage=ProductOption&s_url=tools-bench-stationary-power-tools-table-saws&instPrice=&v_url=tools&oosCatentryIds=&stsEligible=false&langId=-1&productPageFlag=POView&PRODUCT_OPTIONS_PAGE_FLAG=true&shipModeId_1=null&zipCode=60435&shipping=&grUserType=&IndicatorA=delivery&arrivalMethod=VD&cNameString=Tires&ItemsAdded=1&pickupStoreId=&presellDate=&sNameString=&ViewFlag=newView&c_CatGroup_id=1020132&fromPOPage=&cartOmnitureFlag=Y&storeId=10153&catentryArray=41900244&parent_catEntryId_1=41899754&smartOrderItemIds=2310834753%3A&s_CatGroup_id=1021249&v_CatGroup_id=1020000&tempOrderItemIds=2310834753&invalidateMiniCart=true&forceTire=true&grIdentifier=false&sresDays_1=&orderItemIds=2310834753&appID=&ddkey=httproductOptionsOrderItemAddCmd


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The 21833 is a good well proven saw.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I see that user reviews are starting to come in on Lowes' site and are mostly positive:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_510897-5201...entURL=?Ntt=table+saw&facetInfo=#BVRRWidgetID

I see that one fellow couldn't get a replacement part. That's been a BIG problem with Delta since they were bought by the Chinese company. He was told that the saw was too new for replacement parts. What's their excuse for all the older tools that we can no longer get parts for?

Bill


----------



## LonewolfZ (Jan 2, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> The 21833 is a good well proven saw.


And as you have said, the big upsell on this saw was probably the upgraded fence.

Hopefully apples to apples, the cost of a 21833 and a T2 Fence (If you can get a hold of one) would be around the same cost as the Delta


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 28, 2013)

LonewolfZ said:


> The 21833 is also almost $150 cheaper.


Am I missing something? The Craftman 21833 is $649, the Delta 36-725 is $599.


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

Read the holy crap thread below. The sears was on sale but not now again, it changed.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

LonewolfZ said:


> The 21833 is also almost $150 cheaper.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/ProductO...pID=&ddkey=http:ProductOptionsOrderItemAddCmd


Following your link shows the Cman saw to be almost $100.00 more than the Delta, not less.

I'll be looking at the Delta in a few days IF Lowes has one set up. Not sure I like the split rail fence as I have never needed the fence on the left of the blade. I can imagine that some folks do. Personally I don't.

Having owned my current flex drive Gman now for several years, I was always put off by the undersized miter tracks. Always made things like sleds and jigs a PITA to build and forget about buying any fancy aftermarket gizmos. :laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The craftsman was for 413 on a hot buy yesterday


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow Sears, get your pricing straight. Now is back down to $459.


----------



## LonewolfZ (Jan 2, 2014)

epimetheus said:


> Wow Sears, get your pricing straight. Now is back down to $459.


Yeah really messes with my original point.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I see that user reviews are starting to come in on Lowes' site and are mostly positive:
> Bill



I want to see the review, from someone, who has owned it for 40+ years! lol


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Pirate said:


> I want to see the review, from someone, who has owned it for 40+ years! lol


More on that later! :laughing:


----------

